
Systems Software Research Is Irrelevant - jasim
https://web.archive.org/web/20060420001914/http://www.eng.uwaterloo.ca/~ejones/writing/systemsresearch.html
======
jasim
"Today's graduating PhDs use Unix, X, Emacs, and Tex. That's their world. It's
often the only computing world they've ever used for technical work.

Twenty years ago, a student would have been exposed to a wide variety of
operating systems, all with good and bad points.

New employees in our lab now bring their world with them, or expect it to be
there when they arrive. That's reasonable, but there was a time when joining a
new lab was a chance to explore new ways of working.

Narrowness of experience leads to narrowness of imagination."

~~~
gjvc
Great excerpt.

